# Tillie Girl with Ponytails



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I decided to put ponytails in Tillie's hair this weekend. Here are some pictures of her! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:

What do you want Mommy?










I'm not sure why you keep taking pictures of me!










I'm trying to sleep and you are very close to me!










Maybe if I lay down like this, she will leave me alone!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

That is just so cute! I love the piggy tails!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Tillie you are absolutly adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: She is too cute!!!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Aww she looks adorable Julie.
What a cute face she has :biggrin:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

What a doll!!! :wub: Tillie is adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

How precious! I just love how photogenic Tillie is - you can see her little personality just shining through, and that mischievious glint in her eyes too! She always makes me smile. :tender:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, she's so cute. She looks like a little firecracker just ready for the 4th of July! :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jun 30 2008, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598915


> How precious! I just love how photogenic Tillie is - you can see her little personality just shining through, and that mischievious glint in her eyes too! She always makes me smile. :tender:[/B]


Yep! Her eyes show that she can be a little monster when she wants to!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

She looks so cute in her pig tails. I do the pig tails most of the time and love them


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is a little girly girl with the two ponytails!!!!! I love how it looks!!!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Ohmigosh, those pictures are just too much! Tillie is sooooo darn cute! I love the last two! :wub: :wub: The Tillie Monster being all girlie!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She is pretty cute with those in.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Those pictures are soooo cute. :wub: Shes soooo adorable! :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww look at her sweet little face, the pony tails are adorable.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:wub: So cute! I can never get those right on Brie! They always come out lopsided. LOL Great job!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Just look at those sweet bunny ears :wub: Sarah


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Julie, I got the biggest smile from Tillie in ponytails.
I want to pick her up and hug her!!!!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That is hands down my favorite hairstyle. She looks so adorable!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Tillie is adorable with her twin ponytails. :wub:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

I love the piggie tails!  Adorable!


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT..HAHAHA

I HAVE BEEN WANTING TO DO THAT TOO. I THINK HER HAIR NEEDS TO GROW JUST A LITTLE MORE..

VERY VERY CUTE.

SUGAR'S MOM
SHEILA


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I could just gobble Tillie Girl up! :wub: :wub:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

She is just toooooo adorable! What a sweet face!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

She is SOOO cute!!! I love the piggy tails look!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love the third picture :wub: Tilly I love your pony's.



Tilly this is Matilda, my mommy daes thats tos me to, welcomes to the ponytails cub


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

What a pretty girl!!

That last pose--cracks me and Pete up when Ollie sleeps like that. Pete says he looks like road kill :blink:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: We LOVE piggy tailssssssssssssssss! Julie, she is so cute! Her little lips too, awwwww so adorable!!


----------



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

your baby is so cute! great job on the ponytails! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tillie is just adorable with her cute little pontails. Love the pics. :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I love Tig Tails. TOO CUTE!


----------

